# Juan "Che" Calvin



## Puritanhead (Jan 16, 2006)

*Juan \"Che\" Calvin*








*Juan Calvinista
Viva la ReformaciÃ³n*

Okay, who gets it?


:bigsmile:

[Edited on 1-17-2006 by Puritanhead]


----------



## Peter (Jan 17, 2006)

I had a similiar idea, only with Luther. 

http://www.cafepress.com/contendwitness


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 17, 2006)

You think "Juan" would be down with it?


----------



## Puritanhead (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Peter_
> I had a similiar idea, only with Luther.



Yeah, but Calvin has the _-stache_...


----------



## Peter (Jan 17, 2006)

In little less than one year it had FIVE sales. Thats $5 I had that i didn't know about until just now. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## turmeric (Jan 17, 2006)

!Viva la reformacion!


----------



## Puritanhead (Jan 17, 2006)

This is cool! T-shirts available from Matthew McMahon's website


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 17, 2006)

Ooooohhhh! I want one of those Knoxs!


----------

